# Who's you're hero?



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Use this simple test to work out who the person you admire the most is;
(try not to look at the answers first - yes especially you Carol!).

Pick a number between 1 - 9...

Multiply it by 3...

Now add 3...

Now multiply it by 3 again...

This now gives you a 2 digit number...

Add these 2 numbers together...

This tells you who your hero is from the list below...


#1 Arnold Schwarzenneger
#2 Rocky
#3 Elvis
#4 Churchill
#5 Pele
#6 Superman
#7 Nelson Mandela
#8 George Best
#9 KELCAT
#10 Muhamed Ali

hey you can't argue with stuff like this 8)


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I got KELCAT
who the hell is KELCAT :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeh very good, gonna use this one.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Doh
Dam you Kelcat 
now you are my hero


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Doh
> Dam you Kelcat
> now you are my hero


No Kelcat is MY hero :roll: :roll: :roll:

whisper to me !WHO IS KELcat????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

:lol: Very good, ive been (SUCKERED) 8) :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Brace yerselves I can hear the stampede of feet Carol is on her way! She had her radar on cos Frank got her pile of pressies and she heard her name mentioned on here! (shhhh don't tell anyone but she is ginger too!)

Greenie


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing on my personage is in any way ginger I will have you know!!!! 


Oooooh I got Elvis am luffing Elvis. Well am luffing him when he was all handsome and gorgeous and alive :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

How did you get Elvis? aw can I have Arnie then? your Maths is wubbish - its cos your hair gone a right strange red colour!


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

I got Elvis cos he spoke to me through a slightly reddish mist, some would call it ginger but I prefer slightly reddish mist, he says he luffs me and is living in Milngavie in Glasgow. Am popping over for tea and scones now! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

QwizMissCarol said:


> I got Elvis cos he spoke to me through a slightly reddish mist, some would call it ginger but I prefer slightly reddish mist, he says he luffs me and is living in Milngavie in Glasgow. Am popping over for tea and scones now! :lol: :lol: :lol:


No you got elvis 'cause you can't do sums 

Have you seen the latest version on the santy claws thread, no one has added an entry after me so I keep editing mine


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Carol

If he's in Milngavie, at least we know he's still staying in the posh houses!

D


----------

